

Flanby Bird – The French Presidential Version of Flappy Bird - TuNi
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flanby-bird/id917633130?l=fr&ls=1&mt=8

======
jonifico
Oh, this is going to be fun. Love political content that has nothing to do
with politics, if you catch my drift.

------
cedricgalmiche
I like the face of this president, looks better than the true one ;-) More
smart

------
onra87
Yeah, french people are going to have so much fun with this one !

------
flaie
Great fork, well done with nice graphics.

------
TuNi
Ty guys ;)

